# 2012 Cruze LTZ RS Rear Brake Issues



## Weman (Apr 13, 2015)

Hey guys I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze Ltz RS iv had nothing but problems with it.. Uv already replaced the breaks once (pads and rotors) now my rears are gone again in just over 100,000 k.. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

These brakes on here tend to be pretty good. 

You've got discs on the rear so they'll wear faster than drums. 100k on a set is outstanding for brake life. Its near hybrid levels.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Is this 100,000 Kilometers ?


----------



## Weman (Apr 13, 2015)

Yes. Canadian eh !  it's not 100,000 k on one set its 100 over two sets


----------



## Weman (Apr 13, 2015)

And it's just the backs go. Idk why?


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, you say the rear pads wear faster than the fronts?


----------



## Weman (Apr 13, 2015)

Thank u and yeah.


----------



## Daisy81 (Jun 17, 2012)

Weman said:


> Yes. Canadian eh !  it's not 100,000 k on one set its 100 over two sets


For us Americans that is 31068.56 miles per set of brakes and at 62137.119 miles he had to replace the rotors.

The rotors you actually did pretty good on. Mine will have to be replaced too. The break pads you are doing acceptable on although I have to wonder if you are doing a lot of heavy braking. Are you driving in the city a lot and stay close to the car in front to keep people from passing? I'm not being judgmental I ask because the practice is very hard on the brakes.

To help increase your brake life you can take your foot off the gas sooner and coast in. You can take it a step further and down shift in sport mode to kill off more speed before applying your brakes. Don't be too aggressive because you don't want to ware out the transmission to save the brake pads.

If you do more city driving then highway then don't think you are doing something wrong or your brakes are bad because you're not getting 112654.08 kilometers out of a set of brakes. You'll only see those kind of numbers when driving mostly on the highway.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

I have to second the question as to why your rear brakes are wearing out faster than the fronts. This almost sounds to me like they're dragging.


----------



## Weman (Apr 13, 2015)

I do drive pretty hard but it seems weird that the rears are going first...


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Rear brakes wearing faster than fronts actually happens a lot on Honda products. They bias braking towards the rear at light pedal pressures so that the car doesn't nosedive over the front wheels.

If the brakes aren't dragging hard on the rotor (all disc brakes will drag very slightly) as you spin it around with the car off the ground, I wouldn't be concerned. Make sure the slides, etc are well lubed.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hey j . I guess we like doing this !


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Rear brakes wearing faster than fronts actually happens a lot on Honda products. They bias braking towards the rear at light pedal pressures so that the car doesn't nosedive over the front wheels.
> 
> If the brakes aren't dragging hard on the rotor (all disc brakes will drag very slightly) as you spin it around with the car off the ground, I wouldn't be concerned. Make sure the slides, etc are well lubed.


I assume this also happens when resting your foot on the brakes. If so, OP, make sure your left foot isn't on any pedals - ever. You don't have a clutch for it to play with.


----------



## Weman (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok well I'll have to take a look make sure my sliders arnt binding up for now and go from there..


----------



## Phil2 (Nov 22, 2014)

I have the same set up as you and I don't think have worn prematurely. 100,000k is good. some car make's brakes wear out a lot sooner. Things don't last for ever buddy!


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> already replaced the breaks once (pads and rotors) now my rears are gone again in just over 100,000 k..


 Never had brake problem when I had my 2011 ECO, well a little vibration in 23,000 miles. Now my wife's 2012 CR-V at around 28k miles rear caliper was hanging up. Needed new pads and rotors resurfaced.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

That Rustoleum 900*F brake paint is crap, completely gone off my pad holders showing the original OE rust. Used Valspar Marine enamel years ago on my Supra with the same type of pad holders, that is still holding up well.

Either that or take a trip to China and make sure its done right, actually Mexico is closer, but sure won't find any platter's in the USA anymore after our EPA banned it.

If I had a time machine could go back about 45 years and plate them in my plant, could use all the cadmium I wanted, but had to fork over 35 bucks for an ounce of gold. Gold would be nice and even 10 microns would only cost me a couple of bucks. 

Looks like Cruze brakes will be a every spring time job.


----------



## Weman (Apr 13, 2015)

Just to clear up the breaks arn't lasting peace 100,000 k they're lasting just over 50,000 k. They have been replaced twice in 100.


----------

